# my fish have camallanus worms :(



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

ive got a 30 gallon tank with no live plants 3 kuhli loaches 6 danios and 1 opline gourami, the gourami has visable signs of the worms and seems to be getting dropsy and i had a danio die last week before i knew what it was. i also have a 10 gallon tank with only ghost shrimp and some live plants.

does any know of any treatments that i could do that is easy to get and hopfully cheap. also is it possible for the worms to survive in my planted shrimp tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Levamasole is the very best stuff for these worms, but it's getting extremely hard to find lately and not at all cheap.

Now Fenbendazole is your best hope, brand name Panacur.
here's a bit about it as well as a place to get it:

http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php?topic=22307.0


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

There are a couple auctions on Aquabid for Levamisole, if you're interested. It was the only thing that cleared up my worm problem.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

well... research it but it might might might work to dip him in saltwater for a little while. I"M NO EXPERT.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

couldnt find Levamisole anywhere, but fenbendazole looks promising from that article. i just hope it kills all the eggs and such in the tank so they dont come back.

thxs for the help

i will let you know how the fenbendazole works out


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

hey,hey.. there IS some on Aquabid! Whoot! It's even in the correct form we need, too; usually when you can find it at all it's been added to some form of foodstuf that a pig or cow is supposed to eat, and worthless for fishtanks.

This stuff is also awesome for use against marine flatworms. Those things can rapidly take over a whole reef tank and smother everything, but Levamisole wipes them all out in under 5 minutes. It makes a great rock & coral dip for keeping them out of the tank in the first place, too.

Everything was fine until they discovered that it also helps against cancer. It was cheap and abundant until then, but after that, they clamped down hard on it.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

i just got fenbendazole in the mail, about to start treatment but im wondering if my kuhli loaches will be able to eat the food too(i never see them eat) anyone have a clever way of making sure they get food without a hospitol tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not really, but it's a good bet that they've been eating all this time, and will keep doing it.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

its been awhile sence this happend, the medicine seemed to work within 24-48 hours the worms seemed to be dead so i cleaned the gravel and did a water change, within another day my danios started to die from what i assume was the worms causing an infection/roting, then my opline gourami died and soon after my loaches as well. but i strongly belive that if i had know what it was initaly they could have all been saved, so dont let my inexperience deter you from using this, just keep an eye out for them before it gets bad, my fish were just too small to survive. 

so ive cleaned out all my 30 gallon equipment and am going to avoid getting fish from petco(where i asume i got it from considering my opline gourami was the biggest, therefor would have survived the longest with symptoms and had the worst symptoms. but i cant be sure) and i will start again more prepared and more cautious


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch. Well, sorry it didn't work out for you this time, but I wish you the best of luck next time.


----------

